# Bitcoin Wallet - Linux - recommendations?



## drmike (Mar 31, 2015)

I am interested in using Bitcoin, as a holder of such, as an end customer.  Late to the party and probably about right time to jump in.

Looking for a wallet solution for Bitcoin, that runs locally, in Linux (Debian). Ideally something that is flexible enough to support offline (isolating a machine for coins that isn't internet connected beyond whatever initially).

Anything out there folks are using that they recommend for this?


----------



## souen (Apr 1, 2015)

Something wrong with the bitcoin.org client or just looking at all options?

The bitcoin-qt client is all right, I haven't spent much time with it but basic functions seem to be working. It'll probably try to get online to update the blockchain on startup, but IIRC it won't just quit if it can't establish a connection.

Edit: I see there there are a few more clients now, when I first looked into it there was basically only bitcoin-qt and maybe 1-2 others for Linux.


----------

